# Country Chicken Picking Guitar Solo



## Philippe Paquet (May 21, 2016)

Hello there !
I'm new to this forum and I would like to share with you my latest video. It's just a quick guitar solo country style.
Let me know what you think 








Follow me on facebook to see more !
Philippe Paquet - Guitariste


----------



## Blind Dog (Mar 4, 2016)

Thanks for the tune! And welcome to a great forum. Encore!


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Pretty good country tone for a Strat too! Great chops.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2016)

What they said.
Welcome aboard.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

I find this kind of video very useful. Welcome to the forum, hope to see you more over here because I don't visit fb to often.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Very nice Phillip. Cant wait to hear it with a Tele. LOL. Just kidding.Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Philippe Paquet (May 21, 2016)

Thanks a lot guys  !
I apreciate it !


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Welcome Philippe!

Very nice playing. You have a relaxed feel but still shred effectively in sections.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Great job, Philippe!


----------



## DeSelby (May 4, 2016)

c'est bon ca ...


----------



## Jamdog (Mar 9, 2016)

Bienvenue ici! Ya plein de bon monde, tu vas aimer ça comme forum. 

Merci pour le vidéo! 

Gosh, j'ai des croûtes à manger....


----------

